# Death of a pet



## MaggieMae (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi everyone - I thought a lot about whether to post anything because I don't want to appear like I'm just looking for sympathy. Then I decided I have some advice, which I'd like to share.

I had to have my cat "Boo" put down yesterday. He had an obstruction in his throat which varied from being just annoying to him to bothering him so much that he sometimes couldn't eat. Finally, after four days, it got to the point where he was acting like he was in a trance and when he was very briefly up and about, would only drink water and nibble at food, then go back to his safe hiding place.

So I decided, after four years and the vet previously telling me that since he didn't know what was causing the obstruction and would would need to do exploratory surgery, that it was time to have him euthanized (he was also around 13 years old). Well the cat has always been xenophobic, and never liked being picked up or held, but he was fiercely attached to me (and me alone). I knew that just to get him into a carrier to take him to the vet again (bad, bloody experience the first time), that transporting him myself was out of the question. So, I called the mobile vet unit and had them come to the house to put him down.

My advice is if you can avoid that situation--having your frightened cat's (or dog's) last memory that of looking at you as though you have betrayed him while these strange men are chasing and trying to grab it--choose a more humane and compassionate option. After all, animals in the wild go off alone to hide and then die and they probably die of starvation before some wild critter starts attacking them. I wish with all my heart I could have been able to just hold my cat and let him know that I was hurting as much as he was, instead of putting him through such a horrible ending.

Thanks for reading my sad story.


----------



## johnrocks (Aug 12, 2009)

Sorry to see that he was in pain, I love animals too.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 12, 2009)

I know the pain of having to put down a family pet.  It's a difficult situation and you have my sincere sympathy.  I know right now you have questions and doubts wondering if you did the right thing.  You acted in a humane way and showed the kind of responsibility that all pet owners should possess.  When it's the proper time for you to do so, find yourself another cat to love.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 12, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> I know the pain of having to put down a family pet.  It's a difficult situation and you have my sincere sympathy.  I know right now you have questions and doubts wondering if you did the right thing.  You acted in a humane way and showed the kind of responsibility that all pet owners should possess.  When it's the proper time for you to do so, find yourself another cat to love.



That's what everyone says, but I don't think I can do that. It was ten years after I had to put my arthritic Cocker Spaniel down before I was given this cat (and I really only did it as a favor for someone who didn't like his temperament). I would much rather donate money to the local humane society or ferral cat rescue people so that other people can make those tough decisions. For now, anyway. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 12, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss.  Nothing will fill that empty place in your heart.. but a new kitten might help you focus on making another place for a new pet.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 12, 2009)

Maggie,

So sorry for your loss. You did what you thought was best at the time and you never had any mean thoughts toward your dear cat.

I'm the one in my family who gets asked to take the pet to the vet for the last time and it never gets any easier and I still remember leaning with my back against the wall of the Animal Medical Center in Manhattan after I had to say goodbye to my favorite dog.

Don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 12, 2009)

i never feel like i did it at the right time...killing your beloved pet is never easy....you always feel like it was too soon or too late....and you do have a hole in your heart...people are telling you to adopt...while you still feel the pain....cause that is how we all have coped with it...and seriously...why let an animal suffer in  humane cause you are afraid of the pain..its the choice we all make when we get a puppy or kitten...we care for them well...and suddenly we get the screwball of fate...you find your loved pet has renal failure or bone cancer....you suffer, you cry...but most of all you take that chance again....you put yourself out there and pick up a warm little body  and when it falls in with you....you go on...

i am sorry for the pain....but pain is part of it all.  

go on...get another one....post its pics...you may want to post the pics of your lost one too....


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 12, 2009)

A friend and I were reminiscing over the dogs he has had over the years of our friendship. He has one who is elderly now, deaf, blind, wanders around the place, sleeps under rigs, will have some bad days then rally...but he's nearing the end. I remember when he came to the place. Before that, there was Casey, and he felt the same way. He wouldn't take an old, dear friend to the vet to be put down. He'd do it himself if he had to. But luckily, he has a friend who is a neighbor who is also a primo vetrinarian. He asked the vet to stop by the tackroom, and his dog friend slipped away while doing what he had done for so many years...resting on a very thick saddle pad in a cozy tack room, surrounded by the familiar.

But it isn't always so nice..not for animals, and not for pets, either.

The best advice I can think of to give you is to make sure your next pet is properly socialized and you're able to handle it.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 12, 2009)

MaggieMae said:


> Hi everyone - I thought a lot about whether to post anything because I don't want to appear like I'm just looking for sympathy. Then I decided I have some advice, which I'd like to share.
> 
> I had to have my cat "Boo" put down yesterday. He had an obstruction in his throat which varied from being just annoying to him to bothering him so much that he sometimes couldn't eat. Finally, after four days, it got to the point where he was acting like he was in a trance and when he was very briefly up and about, would only drink water and nibble at food, then go back to his safe hiding place.
> 
> ...



Oh my God....that is about the saddest story i have ever read about ones pet....I'm so sorry...you got me sobbing here!  

we have a 12 year old cat that we both adore and love...she totally trusts us, in every manner!

lately, the hubby and i have had discussions on what we would do, when and if she became ill...the thought of euthanizing her still is uncomprehendable to me....i will heed your advice....be certain!  

oh, gosh...i can empathize and sense your sickened and sad feelings...i am sorry...again. 

care


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 12, 2009)

MaggieMae said:


> Hi everyone - I thought a lot about whether to post anything because I don't want to appear like I'm just looking for sympathy. Then I decided I have some advice, which I'd like to share.
> 
> I had to have my cat "Boo" put down yesterday. He had an obstruction in his throat which varied from being just annoying to him to bothering him so much that he sometimes couldn't eat. Finally, after four days, it got to the point where he was acting like he was in a trance and when he was very briefly up and about, would only drink water and nibble at food, then go back to his safe hiding place.
> 
> ...



Aww, I'm so sorry.  

You couldn't let him suffer so.  I tell you, it is really traumatic when you lose a pet and this didn't sound very easy for you to watch.  You stayed though.

Try not to relive the end too awfully much.  Think of him when he was alive and feeling good as soon as you can.


----------



## xsited1 (Aug 12, 2009)

I'd be crying for a month!  However, I believe you did the right thing.  Your cats last few minutes were stressful, but spent a lifetime of happiness with you.  Mourn, forgive yourself and think happy thoughts.  When you feel better, consider visiting an animal shelter and spending time with the animals.  Even though we have a house full of pets and will not adopt any new ones anytime soon, we frequently go to give them some much needed attention.


----------



## editec (Aug 12, 2009)

MaggieMae said:


> Hi everyone - I thought a lot about whether to post anything because I don't want to appear like I'm just looking for sympathy. Then I decided I have some advice, which I'd like to share.
> 
> I had to have my cat "Boo" put down yesterday. He had an obstruction in his throat which varied from being just annoying to him to bothering him so much that he sometimes couldn't eat. Finally, after four days, it got to the point where he was acting like he was in a trance and when he was very briefly up and about, would only drink water and nibble at food, then go back to his safe hiding place.
> 
> ...


 
Had the same kind of event happen with me a few years back.

Vets really should be able to give us a pill to put down our animals such that their moments on earth aren't so is traumatizing.

You and your late beastie have my sincerest sympathy, Maggie.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 12, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Maggie,
> 
> So sorry for your loss. You did what you thought was best at the time and you never had any mean thoughts toward your dear cat.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much. Life goes on but I haven't cried this much in years.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 12, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> A friend and I were reminiscing over the dogs he has had over the years of our friendship. He has one who is elderly now, deaf, blind, wanders around the place, sleeps under rigs, will have some bad days then rally...but he's nearing the end. I remember when he came to the place. Before that, there was Casey, and he felt the same way. He wouldn't take an old, dear friend to the vet to be put down. He'd do it himself if he had to. But luckily, he has a friend who is a neighbor who is also a primo vetrinarian. He asked the vet to stop by the tackroom, and his dog friend slipped away while doing what he had done for so many years...resting on a very thick saddle pad in a cozy tack room, surrounded by the familiar.
> 
> But it isn't always so nice..not for animals, and not for pets, either.
> 
> The best advice I can think of to give you is to make sure your next pet is properly socialized and you're able to handle it.



Thanks. That's what I keep wishing I had done. Just allow him to die naturally.  Before I called the mobile vet, who couldn't come for a full day after I realized Boo needed to be put to sleep, I argued with my sister (who had given me the cat) that I should just allow him to die rather than put him through what I knew would be a helluva cat fight (literally) to catch him, unless he was too weak to fight back. But she insisted it was more *in*humane to allow him the starve to death. Now I wonder... I suppose it's the guilt more than anything.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you everyone. You'll never know how much I appreciate some of you putting aside your political differences with me. I guess it goes to show we're all pretty much alike when it comes down to dealing with occasions like this. I also appreciate all the positive reps some of you have given, but I honestly had no ulterior motive there!! 

I feel much better. Maybe in a few weeks, I'll get up enough courage to take some stuff like unopened food and clean cat beds (one for every window!) down to the human society and take a peek at the orphans. If I decided on one, I think the staff there would be helpful in their advice for how to handle similar situations in the future.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 12, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Maggie,
> 
> So sorry for your loss. You did what you thought was best at the time and you never had any mean thoughts toward your dear cat.
> 
> ...



These kind of decisions are so hard. We had one cat where we were lucky the vet came to our home to put him to sleep - he was mostly out of it by then, but at least the last little bit was unstressful.  He was shy and hated leaving the house.

When I have had dogs put to sleep I have always gone with them and held them - I would never let their last experience be with in strange arms or frightening - but it is so very hard.


----------



## Toro (Aug 12, 2009)

My sympathies Maggie.  I feel for your loss.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Aug 12, 2009)

MaggieMae said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > A friend and I were reminiscing over the dogs he has had over the years of our friendship. He has one who is elderly now, deaf, blind, wanders around the place, sleeps under rigs, will have some bad days then rally...but he's nearing the end. I remember when he came to the place. Before that, there was Casey, and he felt the same way. He wouldn't take an old, dear friend to the vet to be put down. He'd do it himself if he had to. But luckily, he has a friend who is a neighbor who is also a primo vetrinarian. He asked the vet to stop by the tackroom, and his dog friend slipped away while doing what he had done for so many years...resting on a very thick saddle pad in a cozy tack room, surrounded by the familiar.
> ...



Your sister was wrong about the starving aspect not being painful for cats. I will leave my comments there, as this isn't a debate thread. 

Putting a cherished loved one to sleep is never easy. I have been treating animals at a hospital for almost 15 years, and never get used to it emotionally, especially when I know the animal.  Three weeks ago, my best four-legged friend in the world ( english bulldog ) had to be put to sleep. His hips were gone and he could no longer walk like he should and wanted to. The rest of him was doing fairly well, but at 10 years old, he was showing his age for a bulldog.  The owners were so broken up about it, they dropped Wyatt Earp off at the hospital.  I had known Wyatt since he was a little person. We were bestest friends. I have pictures of him in my house.  His mom would bring him up to the hospital a lot, so he could say hi to me, and visit.  I was the one that put my best canine friend in the world down. I leaned down, whispered in his ear "I love you Earpie," gave him a hug. and then gave him the shot.  It was his time. I knew it. He knew it. Even though we both knew, it didn't make it any easier for me.  That part of the job stinks. 

As to the mobile vet, it is not easy coming to someone's home on the pet's home turf, and trying to treat them. The vet is at a disadvantage.  I am sure the vet did the very best job he or she could do for you and your believed family member.   Your cat may have been stressed out regardless of the scenario. Cats have that "sense" when something is "up" or wrong with them or us humans.  If you had tried to put your cat in a carrier again, you could have gotten hurt. If the cat had bitten you, the vet would not have been able to help your cat pass on. That is the law.  

From what you mentioned, it sounds like you did the right thing for your family member. Giving an injection, is the least amount of stress and pain on the animal. You saved your beloved friend a lot of misery by not prolonging things. That wouldn't have done you any good to see your friend suffer.  Don't beat yourself up. Focus on the wonderful memories shared. You showed the ultimate love for your cherished friend.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 12, 2009)

Maggie, I'm so sorry about Boo.   I've lost pets in my life and  . . .  it sucks.  

It would never have occurred to me to see if the vet could come to the house (we have the same problem w/our cat in taking him to the vet - damn cats can sure draw the blood, can't they?).  Thanks for posting that.

Even though you're in pain, you did the right thing because . . . he's no longer in pain.


----------



## Vel (Aug 12, 2009)

Maggie.. I'm so sorry for what you had to go through. It's a tough decision to have to make and we all can only do the best we can. It sounds as if you gave Boo a good life and a painless death. What more can any of us ask?


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 13, 2009)

BasicGreatGuy said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Thanks for valuable information. The story about Wyatt Earp was similar to my own cocker's situation. He became so arthritic, he couldn't stand up alone. That time, I brought him to the vet to be euthanized, and although it was very difficult, I didn't feel the horrible guilt that I did with my cat's last moments. It wasn't so much his death as the fact that he was so damned terrified which I didn't handle well at all.

Each day gets easier, and frankly I felt rather guilty about feeling guilty over "just a cat" just moments ago as I was reading about someone's serious health problems, yet undiagnosed, in the HEALTH topic thread.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 13, 2009)

Zoom-boing and Vel -- Thanks guys.


----------



## Meister (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the loss in your family Maggie.  It's a tough thing to do, just remember the memories.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 14, 2009)

Meister said:


> Sorry to hear about the loss in your family Maggie.  It's a tough thing to do, just remember the memories.



Yeah, thanks. Unfortunately, Boo was a solid black cat and there's "memories" in every room, especially his favorite hiding places. He was also my auto-alarm to get the hell off the computer, both for his lunch and his dinner and was very vocal about it. Now I might be posting longer than normal. Can't wait, right?


----------



## Amanda (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Meister (Aug 14, 2009)

MaggieMae said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear about the loss in your family Maggie.  It's a tough thing to do, just remember the memories.
> ...




Oh no....tell me it ain't so.    Looking forward to it Maggie.


----------



## trams (Aug 15, 2009)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## Shogun (Aug 18, 2009)

My Mother will be putting her cat of 20 years to sleep today.  Cancer.  He was the kind of feline that always wanted to play, always wanted affection.  He had the brightest baby blue eyes i've ever seen on a cat.  Originally, his name was Nuts because he was white except for his ears, tail and well...  but he became Buster and loved to catch mice and bring us dead birds.  He will be missed.


----------



## Meister (Aug 18, 2009)

Shogun said:


> My Mother will be putting her cat of 20 years to sleep today.  Cancer.  He was the kind of feline that always wanted to play, always wanted affection.  He had the brightest baby blue eyes i've ever seen on a cat.  Originally, his name was Nuts because he was white except for his ears, tail and well...  but he became Buster and loved to catch mice and bring us dead birds.  He will be missed.



Sorry to hear of the loss, Sho.  It's always hard to say goobye to a good friend/family menber.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 18, 2009)

MaggieMae said:


> Hi everyone - I thought a lot about whether to post anything because I don't want to appear like I'm just looking for sympathy. Then I decided I have some advice, which I'd like to share.
> 
> I had to have my cat "Boo" put down yesterday. He had an obstruction in his throat which varied from being just annoying to him to bothering him so much that he sometimes couldn't eat. Finally, after four days, it got to the point where he was acting like he was in a trance and when he was very briefly up and about, would only drink water and nibble at food, then go back to his safe hiding place.
> 
> ...


sorry about your kitty, I am sure it is really hard to go through that.
My parents and I our probably going to have to make that decision for my dog who is going to be thirteen this year probably in the next year. SHe is going deaf and blind,and she has arthritis among other things. I have no idea how I will do it which is why I am sure my parents will. I hope for her sake she will just go in the night sometime.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 18, 2009)

Meister said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > My Mother will be putting her cat of 20 years to sleep today.  Cancer.  He was the kind of feline that always wanted to play, always wanted affection.  He had the brightest baby blue eyes i've ever seen on a cat.  Originally, his name was Nuts because he was white except for his ears, tail and well...  but he became Buster and loved to catch mice and bring us dead birds.  He will be missed.
> ...



Indeed.  thank you.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 18, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...


 I second that Shogun.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 18, 2009)

Shogun said:


> My Mother will be putting her cat of 20 years to sleep today.  Cancer.  He was the kind of feline that always wanted to play, always wanted affection.  He had the brightest baby blue eyes i've ever seen on a cat.  Originally, his name was Nuts because he was white except for his ears, tail and well...  but he became Buster and loved to catch mice and bring us dead birds.  He will be missed.



The dead mice and birds were "gifts" from Buster. Cats think their human moms should be just as proud of their "catch" !!

Tell your mom to be brave. Every day gets a little easier.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 18, 2009)

For all the cat and dog lovers who were so kind, here's nonstop laughs (and cries). A montage of photographs, one for each.

Funny Cat pictures & photos #1 @ www.3Gold.com entertainment site

Funny Dog pictures & photos #1 @ www.3Gold.com entertainment site


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 20, 2009)

I should check out these forums a little more.
I know exactly what you have gone through, it's heart wrenching every time.  
My prayers go out for you, may your pain be lifted and may you always remember the love you shared with Boo.  May you find comfort in those memories.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 21, 2009)

Ringel05 said:


> I should check out these forums a little more.
> I know exactly what you have gone through, it's heart wrenching every time.
> My prayers go out for you, may your pain be lifted and may you always remember the love you shared with Boo.  May you find comfort in those memories.



I am, thank you. The good memories have begun to overshadow the bad one that lingered for days.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2009)

MaggieMae said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I should check out these forums a little more.
> ...



I always remember Baby and Mugsy fondly, my wife's two cats when we first met.  We now have three, Little Boy 19 (and still going strong-sorta), Jasper 9 and (yes it's true) Boo 3.  I call him a Boo in a china shop.  This little tiny scared to death kitten is now 21lbs, he'll chase other animals out of the yard but let a person come to the door and "woosh", he's gone, hence the name.  It took him 3 weeks to get used to my wife and a year and a half to get used me.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 21, 2009)

MaggieMae said:


> Thanks. That's what I keep wishing I had done. Just allow him to die naturally.  Before I called the mobile vet, who couldn't come for a full day after I realized Boo needed to be put to sleep, I argued with my sister (who had given me the cat) that I should just allow him to die rather than put him through what I knew would be a helluva cat fight (literally) to catch him, unless he was too weak to fight back. But she insisted it was more *in*humane to allow him the starve to death. Now I wonder... I suppose it's the guilt more than anything.



Sorry for your loss Maggie and the trauma you experienced seeing your beloved cat put down. I had a dear Peke dies in my arms after a car had hit him. He had knocked the back door open and followed me and I did not know it. He looked at me like, "I'm so sorry mom" and he passed. He had been ran over in our drive by my grandmother a few years before. The vet was a specialist that put thirteen pieces of bone in his little hip back together. He road on the tank of the motorcycle, went water skiing with me, you name that dog was there. I cried for months nad even years after whenever I would see his pictures, he slept on my pillow curled up on my shoulder. We then had a chow that was with me 24/7 for 17 years. The dog only spent three nights of his life away from me. I had to fly on business so he had to stay with hubby. Certain family members got very angry with me for refusing to let the vet put him to sleep. His last three days he was on an IV at home. He died in my husbands arms. I could not watch at that point. My chow's litter mate/sister we had for 10 years, she had cancer and had been given a death sentence yet lived for another four years after a surgery and lots of meds for a year, one day she just did not feel good needed help getting around it was that quick when the time came...and she died in Rod's arms, I could not watch. I still miss them all. I have no regrets for not taking them into a vet and having them put to sleep when any of them got ill.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 22, 2009)

Maggie you made the RIGHT decision to spare him any more suffering. I had to put the cat I grew up with to "sleep". It was tough because he would put his arms around my neck and cling to me like a scared kid. The vet gave him a shot to calm him down so I sat with him for 20 minutes just holding my dear friend who was ALWAYS there for me when I wasn't feeling well. After he was pretty well sedated the vet gave him the shot to stop his heart......She said his heart had stopped and I ran out crying my eyes out.....I look back on it and think I should have held him for five or ten more minutes until his spirit had gone away even though I don't necessarily belive in the after life.......I still miss him 20 years later but I DID make the right decision for HIM of that I have no doubt nor should you. You loved and cared for him as a family member and gave him untold years of happiness. I am SO SO sorry for your pain and loss. My older brother's cat died after being with him for HALF his life TWENTY TWO YEARS he had her.......It's hard to hear your older brother crying his eyes out.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you Maggie for starting this post where we can ALL show that we can feel other people's pain as if it were our own. I mourn the loss of you cat because I know from personal exp how hard it can be. I give you all my best wishes and my strength to help you through your greif. You will and SHOULD love again.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 22, 2009)

I just got done thanking almost every post on this thread.......Why? Because they  were ALL about feeling for another human beings pain. They were all about loss of our dear friends. Thank ALL of you for trying to help Maggie through what we all know is a heart wrenching ordeal.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 22, 2009)

Ringel05 said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



My "Boo" liked women and not men, too. He had been abused when he was finally dumped at the shelter and had lost all his hair due to stress. So I'm glad your "Boo" finally warmed up to you. If only they could talk and tell us their sad stories.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 22, 2009)

RodISHI said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. That's what I keep wishing I had done. Just allow him to die naturally.  Before I called the mobile vet, who couldn't come for a full day after I realized Boo needed to be put to sleep, I argued with my sister (who had given me the cat) that I should just allow him to die rather than put him through what I knew would be a helluva cat fight (literally) to catch him, unless he was too weak to fight back. But she insisted it was more *in*humane to allow him the starve to death. Now I wonder... I suppose it's the guilt more than anything.
> ...



I think I had to come to terms with the fact that by NOT allowing my cat to be euthanized I was thinking of myself and not Boo. He was obviously suffering, although he had gone through bouts of choking many times before. This time he was disoriented and wanted to hide which went on for about 3 days. But I think either decision is a crap shoot, because we simply don't know what goes on in their fragile minds when that time comes. We just have to believe that they forgive us.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 22, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Maggie you made the RIGHT decision to spare him any more suffering. I had to put the cat I grew up with to "sleep". It was tough because he would put his arms around my neck and cling to me like a scared kid. The vet gave him a shot to calm him down so I sat with him for 20 minutes just holding my dear friend who was ALWAYS there for me when I wasn't feeling well. After he was pretty well sedated the vet gave him the shot to stop his heart......She said his heart had stopped and I ran out crying my eyes out.....I look back on it and think I should have held him for five or ten more minutes until his spirit had gone away even though I don't necessarily belive in the after life.......I still miss him 20 years later but I DID make the right decision for HIM of that I have no doubt nor should you. You loved and cared for him as a family member and gave him untold years of happiness. I am SO SO sorry for your pain and loss. My older brother's cat died after being with him for HALF his life TWENTY TWO YEARS he had her.......It's hard to hear your older brother crying his eyes out.



Ah, I'm remembering that the only time I ever saw my father cry was when his beloved poodle died. I had bought the dog, but he took to my dad and they became partners for life. His name was "Sinbad" (bow-legged as a puppy), and died in a freak accident in a park when a baseball came flying through the air, bonked him on the head, and he died instantly.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 22, 2009)

My eldest kiity was DELININELY abused by his former owners who just LEFT HIM BEHIND........He showed uo at our back door within a few days of moving in, he sat up and BEGGED, he is so darn cute. After lots of gentle laove he now lets up rub his belly which is a very significat show of trust.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 22, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> I just got done thanking almost every post on this thread.......Why? Because they  were ALL about feeling for another human beings pain. They were all about loss of our dear friends. Thank ALL of you for trying to help Maggie through what we all know is a heart wrenching ordeal.



I appreciate that. I'm glad I posted it, because it has renewed my faith in human nature!!


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 22, 2009)

Maggie.....You made the RIGHT decision......The BEST decision for your cat NOT necessarily for you. You have to have a lot of love to let go.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 22, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Maggie.....You made the RIGHT decision......The BEST decision for your cat NOT necessarily for you. You have to have a lot of love to let go.



Thanks. As I slowly start putting things away that were exclusively his (window perches, food dishes, litter box, toys), I'm now finding that I'm keeping certain stuff, on the off-chance I'll get another cat (although I vowed I wouldn't). But there are so many adult cats at shelters, and if I can find one that is strictly an indoor cat, I might...

So stay tuned ya'll _!!_


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 22, 2009)

MaggieMae said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Maggie.....You made the RIGHT decision......The BEST decision for your cat NOT necessarily for you. You have to have a lot of love to let go.
> ...





Please do.....There are SO many little kitties that are in need of a home. The time WILL be right in a few months. My brother got a new cat a few months after his 22 year old cat Katie passed away.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 22, 2009)

My new kitty. Eyes were opened just last week so can't bring it home yet.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 23, 2009)

Our little family members give us SO much and ask for SO little. Once again Maggie I think you made the RIGHT decision the decsion that put the well being and quality of life above your own need to keep your little guy a few months longer. Starving to death would have been a HORRIBLE way for him to die.


----------



## MaggieMae (Aug 23, 2009)

RodISHI said:


> My new kitty. Eyes were opened just last week so can't bring it home yet.



Omg, he/she looks like the first kitten my dad brought home when I was almost that small. He named her "Shifoss" (pronounced Shi_FOSS_), and it wasn't until we were older that my mother told us it meant SHIT FACE. (No insult intended, Rod.)


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 24, 2009)

MaggieMae said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > My new kitty. Eyes were opened just last week so can't bring it home yet.
> ...


None taken. Told my daughter that brown spot on it's nose says it all a lil brown noser from go! She was a bit insulted, she said "It's a black dot not brown!"


----------



## critter (Sep 7, 2009)

I understand where you coming to i am only 22 and its 2009  2001-2002 we had to put our dog to sleep cause he had a golf ball size cancer and his throat. 

I remember for two weeks he just would not eat or drink. The vet didn't know anything. Anyways once we brought him to the vet.  We were just wattling for the vet to come in.
this was the time to put him to sleep. One of my favorites moments was when my Older brother matt called Luc over he wouldn't go. But i brought him over, still even though my brother said its alright.After the vet came in and started to shaved his leg i left i couldn't stand watching everyone and myself cry. 

I still miss him a lot and still hard for me at sometimes to talk about my dog luc. Cause every time  i bring him up i cry. Nothing wrong with it,  But i know luc not gone at all. He also going to be in my heart and will never be gone to me. I also do this before i go to bed
"i love my family and wish my animals where ok and tell them i love them" i also wish luc was here and tell him how much i miss him. I do this every single night.
He was golden lab.


----------



## MaggieMae (Sep 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, critter. (Your name is appropriate!) I think we're all animal lovers before people lovers.

Welcome aboard, by the way.


----------



## MaggieMae (Sep 8, 2009)

I just re-read everyone's kind thoughts, and want to say again how much I appreciate that--considering that I'm at odds with many of you when discussing politics. It's nice to know everyone can put away their weapons occasionally.

I'm still doing a thorough cleaning of every room in the house, because after awhile I hope to stop finding cat hair or a nail that broke off which belonged to Boo. I know that won't erase the memory, but it helps. 

I can't stand to watch those commercials for the Humane Society showing clips of abused animals. If I had all the money I could use, I would buy a piece of land and set up a ranch like Doris Day did and take in as many as I could. Just yesterday coming back from the store, an old Golden Retriever mix was limping down the center of the road but moving right along like he was on a mission. Several other cars had stopped and looked as though they were going to try to lure him away from traffic, but I wonder if the poor dog wasn't just dropped off somewhere by the side of the road and was intent on finding his way home (however bad his home might be). AARGH!! Can't think about this stuff anymore.

Ciao, people, and thanks again.


----------



## critter (Sep 8, 2009)

MaggieMae said:


> I just re-read everyone's kind thoughts, and want to say again how much I appreciate that--considering that I'm at odds with many of you when discussing politics. It's nice to know everyone can put away their weapons occasionally.
> 
> I'm still doing a thorough cleaning of every room in the house, because after awhile I hope to stop finding cat hair or a nail that broke off which belonged to Boo. I know that won't erase the memory, but it helps.
> 
> ...



I agree but this is one of the reason why i love to become animal cop so we don't need to help anmails and can live in piece.


----------



## ncarolinadixie (Sep 10, 2009)

To all who have shared their stories of loss, my heart goes out to you. I can't begin to imagine what it will be like when I have to make that decision for one of my furbabies!! Special prayers were sent up as I read all of this to three very special boys to look out for these wonderful life's blessings!!

Cold fusion......If you're who I think you are......this is Iceman'sdarlin! If you aren't who I think you are.....never mind.


----------

